# March 15 gig spam (Kitchener, On) (my second gig!!!)



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

If you're in the Kitchener area and free on March 15th (I gather that it's St. Patrick's Day weekend), my band has a gig at Molly Bloom's in Kitchener (Manitou and Fairway Drive near the mall) so come check us out! It's my second gig (!!) - my first was this past weekend at a small restaurant in Scotland, On... I'm very excited! (And kind of nervous...)


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Kudos to you Jane! It's great to play out. Don't be nervous or at least try and channel that nervousness into creative energy. On the morning of the gig, say to yourself; "I'm gonna kick-ass tonite", repeat as necessary and you will K-A!
Congratulations!


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Jane
I will try to come out if I can find a DD.....lol......and I won't be staying late, I'm 1/2 Irish, and St.Patty's is a bad one for me usually (actually the 17th)
cheers
RIFF


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Awesome.

And if any of you come out... come up and say hi! I'd love to meet you all. I'm the bassist (who'll probably be dwarfed by the PA... again!)


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Good luck Jane.

Rent a loud Ampeg and blow the doors off the place.:smile:

Like Michelle said channel the energy to the kick asp zone. Then kick some asp.

You'll have fun.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

have fun and enjoy yourself. A little nervousness isn't a bad thing at all. Remember it helps to keep you sharp.

IMO there is nothing more fun than playing in front of a crowd that are enjoying themselves.

Be solid, and remember to help the drummer when he forgets to count to 4.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i'll try and come out.


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

I thought I'd post an update and say that my gig went well! Lots of people there (although there weren't many people on the dancefloor until the end) & it was a lot of fun. Until the third set anyway... I spent the first half of the third set making mistakes... nothing major, just a couple of times where I hit the wrong note because my brain wasn't working. Oh, and forgetting what note Nirvana's "In Bloom" starts on and playing the intro wrongly. Oh well.

Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

good to hear jane! sorry i couldn't come out... my car has a mind of its own lately, sigh. 

as to the mistakes, you have to remember that they're WAY more noticable to you than they are to the audience. the only people who will hear them at all are other musicians, and they'll fall into two camps: supportive musicians who know that everyone makes mistakes (even the band who wrote the song), and catty musicians, and you weren't going to impress them anyway, lol.


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

suttree said:


> good to hear jane! sorry i couldn't come out... my car has a mind of its own lately, sigh.
> 
> as to the mistakes, you have to remember that they're WAY more noticable to you than they are to the audience. the only people who will hear them at all are other musicians, and they'll fall into two camps: supportive musicians who know that everyone makes mistakes (even the band who wrote the song), and catty musicians, and you weren't going to impress them anyway, lol.


No worries.

Well, apparently my own band didn't notice most of the mistakes anyway, so it was all good. 

Apparently I wasn't loud enough... two songs from the end, the singer/guitarist walked over and turned my POD up. 

Oh... and drunk people are fun. A girl walked up on stage in the middle of a song to try to make a request and our singer/guitarist had to "shoo" her off. And at the end, when we were packing up (speakers and everything taken down, cables coiled up...), some guy walked up and said "Oh, are you guys done?" Our singer/guitarist answered "No... we're just taking a break." The guy didn't get it.


----------

